# InterGlobe Technologies reviews - IGT



## maihoza (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone works/worked for IGT or Emirates airlines as a Test engineer cause i just got an offer from IGT and ill b working for Emirates airlines.. the offer is 12 K and i have no idea if that wud be enough for me , iam single but my mom might join me at somepoint ..
i also want know how can i find a studio /2 bedroom apt in deira online and how much that costs.
Thanks !


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

As far as i know, you must have a salary of 20,000 aed or more to be able to sponsor your parents.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Also check dubizzle to have an overview of apartments' prices.
That should also give and idea whether 12,000 aed will be sufficient or not as a big chunk of your salary will just be paid for rent,water , electricity and other utilities.


----------



## rajat1389 (Apr 6, 2015)

maihoza said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if anyone works/worked for IGT or Emirates airlines as a Test engineer cause i just got an offer from IGT and ill b working for Emirates airlines.. the offer is 12 K and i have no idea if that wud be enough for me , iam single but my mom might join me at somepoint ..
> i also want know how can i find a studio /2 bedroom apt in deira online and how much that costs.
> Thanks !


Hi maihoza,have you joined the company?How is the working environment.I have been offered the same.Is it worth to join?how much money can be saved?
Please help me.


----------



## haidernitc (Jul 14, 2015)

maihoza said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if anyone works/worked for IGT or Emirates airlines as a Test engineer cause i just got an offer from IGT and ill b working for Emirates airlines.. the offer is 12 K and i have no idea if that wud be enough for me , iam single but my mom might join me at somepoint ..
> i also want know how can i find a studio /2 bedroom apt in deira online and how much that costs.
> Thanks !


Hi Maihoza

Did you join IGT? if yes Can you please tell me about your working experience there?


----------



## haidernitc (Jul 14, 2015)

rajat1389 said:


> Hi maihoza,have you joined the company?How is the working environment.I have been offered the same.Is it worth to join?how much money can be saved?
> Please help me.


Hi Rajat

Did you join the company? If yes then can you tell me about your experience?


----------

